# Weed for PTSD! WTF?



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Can you believe they give marijuana medical cards to people with post traumatic stress disorder? People with mental and anxiety related issues should never smoke weed and they seriously hand out medical marijuana cards to almost anyone in my state. Back pain, stress, head aches you name it! I don't feel that weed cures pain at all if anything it makes it more throbbing and intense.

I believe I must have some sort of post traumatic stress from my bad experience on weed. Why the hell would they give it to someone who already has PTSD? That just seems ridiculous to me. Most of the people I know with pot cards don't even need them they made up some excuses and now they get to be legal stoners. What do you think about this being used as medicine especially for something like PTSD? Its commonly used for medical in my state I am sick of people saying "oh its all natural never hurt no one" fuck that look what happen to me!!!







Heroin is natural too does that not make it a drug or bad in anyway?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

There are different kinds of weed. There is weed with antipsychotic properties. Well all weed has that component but last I heard they were working at isolating that component.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Inzom said:


> There are different kinds of weed. There is weed with antipsychotic properties. Well all weed has that component but last I heard they were working at isolating that component.


Here people just grow whatever the hell they want. Its not given to them and its not regulated on what they grow. The weed I tripped out on was someones medical marijuana.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

I like weed, especially brownies. Doesn't affect my DR the slightest. Too bad it's totally banned in my country.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

I think that people should be allowed to make their own decisions, but there is a real lack of education on the possible effects of marijuana. I smoked regularly for years and although I had a genetic predisposition to wonky brain things, I'm sure the weed contributed to my current mental state.

In saying that, you can talk about the risks of drug taking until you're blue in the face, but most people will still think "oh, it won't happen to me." I did.


----------



## djb1034 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well for many people it can provide relatively side effect free relief for a variety of things; the vast majority of people never have adverse reactions from it like you and many people here have. My DP was not drug induced and I find that weed can actually relieve it to some degree as it lowers my level of anxiety and makes me more comfortable, which lead to an alleviation of my DP symptoms, especially if I only smoke a small amount or combine it with alcohol. And the comparison to heroin is not really warranted, heroin is obviously a much more harmful and dangerous substance, not to mention it is physically addictive in a way that weed is not. I do agree that it is extraordinarily ignorant and ridiculous when people assume that a natural substance is somehow safer than a man made one simply because its natural, but in this instance marijuana is a relatively safe option for many people, including for some with ptsd.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

I actually know somebody in person that was prescribed their medical marijuana card for PTSD. She says it helps vastly. Marijuana effects people differently, some good, some bad. I guess it really depends on the resilience of your brain.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Here people just grow whatever the hell they want. Its not given to them and its not regulated on what they grow. The weed I tripped out on was someones medical marijuana.


My sister's MIL has a medical card and she has a "garden" on the side of her house. She also sells her medical weed.


----------



## weird_artist (Oct 1, 2010)

nic.m said:


> I think that people should be allowed to make their own decisions, but there is a real lack of education on the possible effects of marijuana. I smoked regularly for years and although I had a genetic predisposition to wonky brain things, I'm sure the weed contributed to my current mental state.
> 
> In saying that, you can talk about the risks of drug taking until you're blue in the face, but most people will still think "oh, it won't happen to me." I did.


Same here! I know It isn't the cause of my problems, they started before then, but it has never helped anything! I also have mental illness in my family, including schizophrenia, mild cases of OCD and my mother has some kind of undiagnosed depressive/stress disorder. (You can only imagine how much fun living with her was!) Although I don't recommend ever doing weed (and I'd never touch it again, even if you paid me) I am not regretful. At the time I smoked it I needed to be out of my head, because had I been in there I could have done something far more dangerous, infact the times I didnt smoke weed that year were when I attempted suicide. Fortunately a LOT better now (though still very much on the road to recovery). I would be excited to see non-biased thorough medical research on recreational drugs, I think it would provide answers to many questions.


----------

